

Teen who hacked Facebook sent to prison - lukevdp
http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=160589632

======
bdfh42
So - the post title does not quite reflect the msn.com title (do not
editorialise - one of the HN commandments) - and the person sent to prison is
not a teen (using any normal counting system)

